# الافتراس فى عالم النبات



## ponponayah (14 يونيو 2009)

النباتات آكلة الحشرات 


  فهذه النباتات تنمو في أرض قليلة المواد العضوية ، فلذلك نراها قد زودت بما يمكنها من اقتناص الحشرات ، و امتصاص أجسامها . و من عجب أن كل نوع منها قد تحور بما يلاءم غذاءه تحورا يدهش المتأمل .وفي موضوعنا هذا سوف نتحدث عن بعض النباتات آكلة الحشرات وكيفية افتراس النباتات الفريسة والحرص على عدم افلاتها. 


النباتات المفترسة أو آكلة الحشرات هي كجميع النباتات الأخرى تنتج غذاءها ذاتياً من طريق تحويل الطاقة الضوئية ( الشمس ) إلى طاقه كيماويه (في وجود الماء وبعض العناصر ) , ولكن لديها أعضاء متحورة تمكنها من اقتناص بعض الحشرات والحيوانات الصغيرة ومن ثم افتراسها لتكون مصدراً إضافياً للتغذية , والأساس البيئي لذلك هو أن هذه النباتات تنمو في تِرب ومستنقعات فقيرة في النيتروجين الميسر , فتحورت بعض أعضائها خلال أزمنه سحيقة وعبر الانتخاب الطبيعي , لتتمكن في نهاية المطاف من التهام الفرائس الصغيرة معوضه النقص في احتياجاتها النيتروجينية , وأهم ما تتصف به هذه النباتات هو مقدرتها على هضم جسد الفريسة . 
لا يمتلك النبات المفترس جهازاً هضمياً , إذاً كيف تسنى له هضم جسم حيواني فيه بروتين ودهون ؟!؟ 


معظم النباتات المفترسه تقوم بهضم ضحاياها من خلال إفراز إنزيم محلل , ولكن بعضها يعتمد على إنزيمات تنتجها البكتيريا , تقوم بتحليل الفريسه فيمتص النبات الجزيئات المتحلله . 


بالمقابل هناك مفترسات تعتمد على كل من إفرازها للإنزيمات وعلى تحليل إنزيمات البكتيريا . 
ومن الطرق الغريبه مايسمى البق الحشاش الذي يزحف حول فخ النبات المفترس ويتناول وجبه دسمه من الحشرات المأسوره في الفخ دون أن يقع , ثم يلقي بغائطه في الفخ فيقوم النبات بامتصاصه لكونه وجبه متحلله جاهزه للهضم . 
*كيف تتحرك تلك النباتات وتطبق على الفريسه بسرعه مذهلة ونحن نعرف أنها لا تملك أنسجه عضليه ؟! 


هناك طريقتان لذلك : 


الأولى    : هي حركه نتيجة التبدل المفاجئ في ضغط الماء , فعندما تلمس الفريسه الفخ تقوم خلايا الجدر الداخليه بنقل الماء إلى الجدر الخارجيه فينتج تقلص حاد وسريع . 

الثانية    : تنتج عبر نمو الخلايا في أحد جوانب المجس أسرع من الجانب الآخر مما ينتج منه إطباق الجانب النامي .

*بعض أنواع النباتات آكلة الحشرات وكيفية اصطيادها لفريستها:   


في نبات انيسز ، فإن أوراقه تحورت إلى شكل جرة غطاء يكون مقفلا في حالة صغر الورقة ، ثم فجأة يفتح الغطاء بعد تمام نمو الورقة ، و تملأ الجرة بسائل مائي حمضي يفرز من الغدد الموجودة على السطح الداخلي لجذب الحشرات التي إذا وقفت على الحافة ، فإنها تزلق على سطحها الأمس ، أو تجذبها إلى أسفل الجرة شعيرات دقيقة ، و عند سقوطها في السائل داخل الجرة ، يقفل الغطاء لمنعها من الفرار ، و يفرز النبات الإنزيمات لهضم الحشرة ثم يمتصها . 
و في نبات الدروسيرا ، تغطى أوراقه بزوائد كثيرة تنتهي أطرافها بغدد تفرز مادة لزجة حامضية ، فإذا ما هبطت حشرات على رأس هذه الزوائد ، فإنها تعلق بها وكلما حاولت الهرب زاد اشتباكها في زوائد أخرى حتى تتجمع الزوائد حولها ، و يفرز النبات المواد الهاضمة التي تذيب جسم الحشرة ، و بعد امتصاصها تعود الزوائد إلى الاعتدال ، و ترجع الورقة إلى شكلها الأصلي . 


وإذا أخذنا أكبر النباتات المفترسه حجماً فإن جنس السلوى يعد الأول فقد تمتد كرمته إلى عشرة أمتار , وفي كرمات هذا الجنس توجد شراك أو فخاخ لتوقع فرائس تصل إلى حجم الضفدع , بل إن بعضها وفي حالات نادرة جداً قد يقتنص طيوراً أو قوارض , إلا أن هذه الضحايا تكون ضعيفه جداً نتيجه علةٍ ما .ويعد خناق الذباب على صغر حجمه الأكثر رهبه في وحشية الأداء , ومن يرى أنيابه الورقيه وهي تطبق بسرعه وبطريقه مرعبه على أسر الفريسه يعتقد أنه إزاء فك نمر كاسر . 


وهكذا بعد أن تعرفنا الى كيفية الاستجابة عن نباتات آكلة الحشرات نجد أن لكل نوع منها طريقة تختلف عن النباتات الأخرى في اصطياد فريستها , وهذه النبات في الواقع صغيرة الحجم , فالعضو المفترس منها لا يتعدى حجمه حجم راحة اليد أو الإصبع , بالإضافه إلى أن هذه الأعضاء لينة ورقيقة باستثناء قليل منها , وفي كل الأحوال فالأعضاء المفترسة لهذه النباتات هي فخاخ لاتتحمل أكثر من ضفدع مريض ضئيل الحجم , فلذلك لا يمكنها مهاجمتنا.


بعض انواعة:


خناق الذباب      :- هو نبات يوجد في منطقة صغيرة من المناطق الساحلية في ولايتي كارولينا الشمالية والجنوبية ، في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.وهو نبات لاحم (آكل للحم). حيث يمسك الحشرات بين أوراقه ويقوم بهضمها . وينمو هذا النبات في المستنقعات التي تفتقر تربتها إلى النيتروجين، فتحل الحشرات محل النيتروجين في غذاء النبات .ويصل ارتفاع خناق الذباب إلى حوالي 30 سم، ويتركب نصل الورقة من صمامين يتحركان على عرق أوسط. وبالسطح العلوي لكل صمام ثلاث شعيرات حساسة، أما الحواف فهي محاطة بأشواك حادة. وعندما تمس حشرة ما إحدى هذه الشعيرات ، ينغلق الصمامان بحيث يحبسان الحشرة بداخلهما.



نبات ندى الشمس  : الذي يعيش في جنوب أفريقياحيث يرسل هذا النبات مادة لاصقة من شعيراته ليلتصق الضحية ولا يتمكن من الفرار ثم يطبق عليه ويلتهمه أيضاً بعصارة هاضمة ويحصل على النيتروجين الذي يدخل في تركيب البروتينات المهمة لنمو هذا النبات .ومعظم هذه النباتات تعيش في تربة تفقر إلى عنصر النيتروجين .

بعض الصور للنباتات


----------



## sara A (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل وميرسى على الصور*
*ربنا يباركك بونبونايه*


----------



## just member (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

معلومه تحفه 

ميررررررسى ليكى على المعلومه ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا ponponayah

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (16 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*وتسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *موضوع جميل وميرسى على الصور*
> *ربنا يباركك بونبونايه*




ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> شكرا بونبوناية
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك




ميرسى جداا يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه تحفه
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى على المعلومه ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​




ميرسى جداااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا ponponayah
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسى جدااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> _*وتسلم ايدك*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​




ميرسى جدااااا يا كوك على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## المتميزة (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي عالمعلومات القيمة 

موفقة يا رب رينا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

المتميزة قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي عالمعلومات القيمة
> 
> موفقة يا رب رينا يبارك حياتك*​




ميرسى جداا يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ميرسى يا هابى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ponponayah (16 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بونبوناية
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى يا وليم على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------

